# some questions about ekrn.exe



## slavito007

*Hi all
I haven't seen you for ages  How are you
However, I'm writing about a problem I'm having.
For the past 2 weeks I've been using Eset Smart Security and I think I like this program. But there are a few things that bother me: the process "ekrn.exe" It just generates too much traffic : 
http://i35.tinypic.com/21ooaq8.jpg I asked about this in a forum in my country, but I don't think I'll get a response soon :/
And about this traffic - is it dangerous? I know the program downloads some update signatures, but 800 mb in 6 hours is far too much. And it also sends information. 
I have another problem with this process - it sometimes takes up to 99% of the CPU and makes my PC freeze. And this is very annoying  
I want you to know that I'm not using cracked version of ESS, because in the other forum I was asked about this. 
* 
Sorry for the long post.
My English isn't very good and I want to apologize for that, too.


----------



## MikeSwim07

No, that isn't dangerous. It's part of Eset Nod process/kernel. It's safe but it takes a lot of ram.


----------



## MikeSwim07

If you want you should either, 

1. Buy more Ram 
2. Disable it
3. Find a new Anti Virus


----------



## slavito007

*Well, I'm glad it isn't dangerous.
I've been considering buying some more RAM and I'll probably change my central processor. too/
Thanks for the reply *


----------



## MikeSwim07

Your welcome.


----------



## lifeisgood

I've got 4G of RAM, and even with nothing else running, ekrn.exe still hogs the system at unexplainable times. I found one posting where they suggested adjusting your settings to eliminate "application content" filtering - with no specific instructions on how to do that.

Eset's documentation shows a tweak under NOD32 Control Center, Threat Protection Modules, but I have Smart Security and they have no such options. Under Smart Security filtering modes, it appears that if you eliminate the automatic filtering, you must define rules or policies. The automatic mode (default) works exactly the way I want it to, anyway, so it looks like it will just eat up cpu whenever it pleases.


----------



## MikeSwim07

yeah, If it were me, I would just disable that and manually update it once a day.


----------



## ToXiCaTioN.d

If you guys are talking about ERKN.exe using 100% CPU, or anything above 10%, constantly then you need to disable some things. If you're using the latest NOD32 (3.0) then you can do this.

*Getting NOD32 to Calm down on CPU*
1. Open up the NOD32 Window.
2. Press F5.
3. Find "Real-Time File System Protection"
4. Under "Scan On" uncheck:
i) File open
ii) File creation
iii) Diskette Access

That should make NOD32 calm the heck down with it's CPU load. I'm not sure if you guys are having this problem, but it surely worked for me. If this doesn't fix it then uncheck everything under "Scan On." I was in contact with ESET for about a month trying to figure out what was wrong. Unfortunately, they had no idea on how to fix this.

Good luck.

EDIT:



> eliminate "application content" filtering - with no specific instructions on how to do that.


While in Support I was also instructed on how to do this, it never worked so don't bother. The above should.


----------



## slavito007

ToXiCaTioN.d said:


> *Getting NOD32 to Calm down on CPU*
> 1. Open up the NOD32 Window.
> 2. Press F5.
> 3. Find "Real-Time File System Protection"
> 4. Under "Scan On" uncheck:
> i) File open
> ii) File creation
> iii) Diskette Access


*Thanks a lot. I think it worked because my CPU is really "calm" the last few days. Thanks again (;*


----------



## susaan

I just tried this Nod32 fix,but my ekrn is still running 35%...my post is under "Absolute beginner".....


----------

